# Need inexpensive clipper for sanitary trim



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

My Jack Russell cross is very wash and wear and I never have to have her groomed professionally. However I would like to trim the hair around her anus and I need a cheap clipper for that. Could someone recommend one? Also is there a particular kind of blade I need for this purpose. Thanks.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I just use scissors on my Great Pyr and I'm able to get the area short and tidy. I don't have a recommendation for cheap clippers since mine are fairly expensive but I figured it was worth asking if you had tried just using a good pair of hair cutting scissors.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

sydneynicole said:


> I just use scissors on my Great Pyr and I'm able to get the area short and tidy. I don't have a recommendation for cheap clippers since mine are fairly expensive but I figured it was worth asking if you had tried just using a good pair of hair cutting scissors.


That's worth a try. Thanks. I would have to buy scissors also and I'm a little afraid of hurting her if she moves. Any suggestions as to scissors? I guess I thought of a clipper because whenever my vet handles it they always use clippers.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Be VERY careful with scissors in that area.
This could work with the guide combs (thought not sure what length they are, you want about a 10 blade length)
http://www.doversaddlery.com/wahl-super-pocket-pro-horse-clipper-trimmer/p/X1-18015/#ProductTabs

This one looks like it has an adjustable blade length that should give you a 10 blade length at it's longest
http://www.doversaddlery.com/andis-freedom-cord-cordless/p/X1-1861/

Or this one if you want plug in and it definitely has a 10 length
http://www.doversaddlery.com/wahl-show-pro-equine-horse-clipper/p/X1-1832/


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

AsherLove said:


> Be VERY careful with scissors in that area. <snip>


Thanks for the links!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Andis makes some trimmers that are cheap and decent quality: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Andis

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=Andis


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2016)

Hi - if you haven't already figured out your inexpensive clipper for a sanitary trim, the Wahl Deluxe U Clip runs about $35 and has an adjustable blade set. 

I agree with the owners who caution against scissors, it is SO easy to cut too close. 

Our groomer uses a #10 blade for the booty area on Rascal which is a nice close cut but not too close. I've done it myself with the #5 blade that she uses for the rest of his body which leaves it a bit longer (because I'm lazy and didn't want to change blades). My "bit longer" trim didn't last as long of course. 

FYI - the higher the blade number the shorter the cut. A #5 leaves about 1/4" while a #10 leaves about 1/16" of hair. 

This particular Wahl clipper gets Best Seller status on Amazon and the adjustable blade includes settings for #30, #15, and #10. I did my own comparison of dog clippers and you can see how the Wahl measured up.

http://dogcarematters.com/grooming-clipper-for-dogs-reviews-2016/

Good luck!


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 24, 2016)

Depending on how long you plan on using them, it may be worth it to invest in a bit more expensive clipper. I originally bought a cheap Wahl one from Wal-Mart for my Shih Tzu but the blade wore out within a couple uses and the housing gets super hot. I eventually bit the bullet and bought a Oster A5 Turbo. It's a much better machine. The blade doesn't heat up half as much and I never had to sharpen it in 4 years. Its a big difference in quality between $40 and $110.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

prairiefire said:


> Depending on how long you plan on using them, it may be worth it to invest in a bit more expensive clipper. I originally bought a cheap Wahl one from Wal-Mart for my Shih Tzu but the blade wore out within a couple uses and the housing gets super hot. I eventually bit the bullet and bought a Oster A5 Turbo. It's a much better machine. The blade doesn't heat up half as much and I never had to sharpen it in 4 years. Its a big difference in quality between $40 and $110.


Definitely this. I have a cheap pair of clippers that I've barely used, and it's not useful for anything except clippering the hair on the bottom of their feet. The blade isn't good enough to do anything else, and I do very little clippering on my dogs as it is. It's worth it to get something highly quality.


----------

